

Show HN: Our first Indiegogo campaign, an eInk smart display - javierluraschi
http://igg.me/p/1131105/twtr

======
camhenlin
Why so small? I want a 27" e ink display, and I want it now!

~~~
camhenlin
please note that such an indiegogo/kickstarter campaign would immediately
receive my cash

~~~
javierluraschi
I would certainly like a 27" display, this is part of our long term vision but
until component prizes go down, we are offering a 4.4" display only.

------
olelu
nice!

~~~
javierluraschi
Thanks!

